
Soviet Microsoft: How Resistance to Free Markets and Open Ideas Will the Unravel Software Superpower - nickb
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2007/12/13/soviet-microsoft-how-resistance-to-free-markets-and-open-ideas-will-the-unravel-the-software-superpower/
======
mechanical_fish
Beware extended metaphors. They are a royal road to stupid.

I couldn't keep reading after this bit:

"Windows promised to replace the risk and uncertainty of a world splintered by
different platforms under just one operating system. Anyone who didn't play
along with the official party line was ostracized to a Siberian gulag, or at
least ridiculed as an enemy of compatibility and a threat to low Total Cost of
Ownership."

As a Mac owner throughout the '90s, I've seen my share of deranged, over-the-
top anti-Microsoft rhetoric, but this makes Apple's _1984_ commercial look
like a Ken Burns film.

------
davidw
This guy makes a similar case:

[http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/10/in-search-of-
stupi...](http://www.squeezedbooks.com/book/show/10/in-search-of-stupidity-
over-twenty-years-of-high-tech-marketing-disasters-second-edition)

